# oil pressure gauge



## _IVAN_ (Feb 2, 2010)

here is a link to an electric oil pressure gauge im selling. if anyone interested. 

already posted on the classified section. thanks

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...essure-gauge-w-sender&p=67304568#post67304568


----------

